# TMI question time: male genitals and their little mysteries



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

So I noticed monsieur sometimes has a bit of discharge in his sheath. Milky pale yellow in colour, completely odorless, consistency slightly thicker than cream.

I've been monsieur out with regularity (keeping him well clipped, taking out any crust as I find it, and washing the tip of the sheath with lukewarm water perhaps once or twice per week) and the discharge has remained at the level of a slight glaze on the inside. There's more down the sheath. Everything seems and smells nice and clean and healthy to me, but I can't help but wonder if I should be concerned.

I'm assuming male genitals secrete their own little lubrication because that's what keeps mucous membranes working. Is this it? Or something else?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I would say ask a vet. I don't see anything like that on my boys. I know my gelding would need his sheath cleaned which I did not like to do. It secreted a waxy substance and mixed with dirt and dust it would be a problem if never cleaned. So my black smith would do it for me. lol. But I don't know about dogs...never saw that. If you find out, I'd like to know about that. Good luck. Maybe there's some info on the Internet somewhere. Or maybe someone here knows about this.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

In my days of being a Vet Tech many an owner asked the same questions about penile discharge.
All male dogs have a yellow-green discharge. It actually comes from the sheath, not the penis. It is made up cells and lubricant that surrounds the penis. The amount can vary, from unnoticeable, to a drop, but is normal unless there is a very large amount that looks like pus or is bloody. Hope that puts your mind at ease LOL!!!!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> In my days of being a Vet Tech many an owner asked the same questions about penile discharge.
> All male dogs have a yellow-green discharge. It actually comes from the sheath, not the penis. It is made up cells and lubricant that surrounds the penis. The amount can vary, from unnoticeable, to a drop, but is normal unless there is a very large amount that looks like pus or is bloody. Hope that puts your mind at ease LOL!!!!


Haha, that's what I suspected! Thanks a bunch


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like smegma, which is normal.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I was going to say, it sounds perfectly normal as long as it's not smelly or odd colored. I am guessing since you are in Finland that he is not desexed, right? Discharge is normal in entire dogs. I guess it would be for altered, also, I just don't have a whole lot of experience with desexed dogs. The ones I do have that are neutered, I've never noticed anything with their, uh, 'stuff.' 

I also want to thank you for the chuckle as the mental picture of you 'sniffing' his um, winky, made me giggle out loud at work.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> I was going to say, it sounds perfectly normal as long as it's not smelly or odd colored. I am guessing since you are in Finland that he is not desexed, right? Discharge is normal in entire dogs. I guess it would be for altered, also, I just don't have a whole lot of experience with desexed dogs. The ones I do have that are neutered, I've never noticed anything with their, uh, 'stuff.'
> 
> I also want to thank you for the chuckle as the mental picture of you 'sniffing' his um, winky, made me giggle out loud at work.


Thanks but of course I extracted the stuff before sniffing it! How else you gonna tell if a smell is the stuff or something around there 

And yes, he's entire, I don't think anyone here has their male fixed before 8 months. Sulo is a fabulous pup with lots of promise, and will stay entire for his show career, given his male behaviour doesn't turn out obnoxious and nasty or too stressful for him. We'll see if he has the makings of a sire. -v-


----------

